# Forge World Newsletter #445 - The Solar Auxilia Stormhammer Super-heavy Assault Tank



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

> The Stormhammer is the pre-eminent super-heavy assault tank of the Solar Auxilia. Equipped with a fearsome array of weapons with overlapping arcs of fire, it is often found in the vanguard of the Imperium’s invasion and pacification forces and is able, and often expected, to plunge into the heart of an enemy force and obliterate multiple units in short order.
> The Solar Auxilia Stormhammer Super-heavy Assault Tank features nine independently firing weapon systems: a turret-mounted Stormhammer cannon with co-axial multi-laser, a hull-mounted dual battlecannon, a hull-mounted multi-laser and six sponson-mounted multi-lasers arranged in two broadsides of three weapons. Each of the sponson-mounted multi-lasers have the option to be upgraded to heavy flamers, heavy bolters or lascannon – all of which are included in the kit.
> This is a complete multi-part resin and plastic kit. The rules for using the Solar Auxilia Stormhammer in games set during the Horus Heresy can be found in _The Horus Heresy Book Four __– Conquest_.
> This model is available to pre-order now and will be despatched from Friday 27th February.
> ...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

There's no doubt, it's an absolute beast of a tank.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I love it, I must admit it looks great, my only quibble is the usual, f.w and g.w tiny turrets, it annoys me no end


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

wantwantwant


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Part of me thinks it would have looked better without the turret on top at all... 

but anyway.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Uveron said:


> Part of me thinks it would have looked better without the turret on top at all...
> 
> but anyway.


It's based off of an older Epic model that had two turrets. They honestly made it a lot more realistic looking in my mind with the changes they made to the bottom one.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Zion said:


> It's based off of an older Epic model that had two turrets. They honestly made it a lot more realistic looking in my mind with the changes they made to the bottom one.


AH. That makes sense. 

Epic has allot to answere for!


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

oooooooooooo......daddy likes!:wink:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Uveron said:


> AH. That makes sense.
> 
> Epic has allot to answere for!


Yup:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I saw the title of this thread......

..... and then I clicked on the title.....


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> Yup:


I thought I had been imagining that epic tank......
That's a relief.....


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Puny imperial skumm!

Face the power of soviet engineering!!










joking aside, they do look similar.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Thinking about it. 

If you take off the top turret, you could put a Skyshild Landing pad on-top... 

Would be an expensive conversion. But it would look cool


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Uveron said:


> Thinking about it.
> 
> If you take off the top turret, you could put a Skyshild Landing pad on-top...
> 
> Would be an expensive conversion. But it would look cool


here is your riding battlefortress, you can land a valkyrie on top for no reason or added value whatsoever :laugh:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Good to see the stormhammer finally come to life. Always liked it. Used to run three of them alongside my epic baneblades. Good times


----------

